# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  AnyCubic Mega X Help Wanted

## Aqua1antern

Good afternoon, 

So last year I finally decided to purchase my first 3d printer and got a AnyCubic Mega X and for the most part its been smooth sailing. For the most part Ive been able to fix any issue that Ive been encountered, but this latest issue doesn't seem to sort itself out no matter what I do. 

So the issue is that when doing a print, the printer will out of no where just stop. No error code or prompt and the thermistor stays in the position where the print stopped instead of resetting and returning back to the home. It started to happen after the filament tube from the extruder to the thermistor popped out. I put a little bit of superglue to hold it in place and then it kept printing. Once this issue started happening I replace the SD card and it work out for awhile and now has started to do the same. Over the past year I've been able to research it on google and more or less figured out how to correct things, but I haven't been able to find anything on the issue that I am having. Currently I've cleaned the printer, replaced the thermistor and extruder, as well as switched out sd cards. I'm currently waiting on replacement wiring for the thermistor to see if it will correct the issue. Does anyone have any idea as to what I could do or check regarding it?

----------

